# Piney Woods D/Q



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to to Tommy Grimes and Rowdy on winning the qual. Bob Heise got 2nd with Leif. Congrats to Mikey Ragone on his RJ.


Derby to 2nd:

2-3-4-5-6-7-9-10-11-12-16-17-18-21-22-23-24-25-26-27-28


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Heise "family" continueing a tradition of success  

Judy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

All dogs back except #2.

3rd series started with dog 16, light drizzle.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series:

4-5-7-9-12-16-17-20-22-23-24-26-27-28

Dog 22 starts in the morning.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Tommy!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Bob & Ann Heise...... & QAA Lief

Barb


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Bob lined the land blind shown in the attached picture...and Leif ran as hard as though it was a mark!!







The wet spot to the left of the mat is the spot from which land marks were run. The line to the flyer (in blue) also went across the large downed tree trunk just across the water channel...that made the line to the blind cross over the line to the flyer which fell 20-40 yards right of the line to the blind.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

enjoyed the photo and series description..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Other than first and second in the Q.. placements for 3rd and 4th? ..RJ and or Jams? thanks.. couple of Lab friends there..


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby results

1st-Gilley/Caire
2nd-Babe/Sherry McClure
3rd-Mavis/Sylvia McClure
4th-Slammer/Williams

RJ- 7
Jams - 23, 28


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Other than first and second in the Q.. placements for 3rd and 4th? ..RJ and or Jams? thanks.. couple of Lab friends there..


1st - 7. Rowdy, h. Tommy Grimes
2nd - 4. Leif, h. Bob Heise
3rd - 5. Windy, h. James Davis
4th - 14. Happy, h. Michael Johnson
RJ - 8. Cheech, h. Mikey Ragone
JAMs - 2, 6, 9, 11, 12, 17, 18


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> enjoyed the photo and series description..


Qual 1st series was a triple: long, middle (retires as dog leaves line) thrown left to right from mound behind the green one in the foreground; left bird thrown right to left (true line to bird goes thru hidden, small pond---many dogs went around this pond); last was flyer (station on right) thrown right to left. There was a strong crosswind blowing right to left. Handler and dog on left in picture are on honor...to their right is the running dog.








Land blind shown if previous post was run as second series. Same strong crosswind, but surprisingly good dog work with most dogs crossing the tree trunk on their initial cast.

Water blind was from further down the same dike. That line was at about 30degrees more to the right than the the land blind and there was no real suction from the land test. Again, very strong crosswind. Varying work, with one dog actually finishing the blind with only one whistle/cast which occurred as the dog landed on the far shore and was insurance to make sure the dog continued its angle rather than climbing the bank.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for both posts and photos, info..

Congratulations to all that competed. And, congrats to Peggy and "Calli", Denyell and "Ledge"....and Michael... Qualifying JAMs.. 

Judy


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

bakbay said:


> 1st - 7. Rowdy, h. Tommy Grimes
> 2nd - 4. Leif, h. Bob Heise
> 3rd - 5. Windy, h. James Davis
> 4th - 14. Happy, h. Michael Johnson
> ...


Congrats to all the finishers.

Special kudos for obvious reasons to Bruce and "Tuco", Debbie, James and "Windy".

Good job Ann, Bob and "Leif"..


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Derby results

1st-Gilley/Caire
2nd-Babe/Sherry McClure
3rd-Mavis/Sylvia McClure
4th-Slammer/Williams
RJ- Maestro/Clayton Taylor
Jam-Trig/Clayton Taylor
Jam-Flake/Adam Bally

Great job Clayton Taylor your dogs ran great!!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

junfan68 said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-Gilley/Caire
> 2nd-Babe/Sherry McClure
> ...


Are the placements above correct because Gilley/Caire was #7.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Placements are 100% correct. Clayton Taylor's dog #9 was RJ. Sorry.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kudos and congratulations for their Derby placements to three of my favorite ladies in the game, Suzan Caire, Sherry McClure, and Sylvia McClure, first, second, and third.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on the Q 2nd with Leif, Ann & Bob!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats Clayton, keep up the great work!!


----------

